# ?como saber que capacidad de capacitor utilizar en un circuito?



## rashid (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y soy un fanatico a la electronica  , de hecho soy principiante ya que los conocimientos los eh adquirido solo, en fin tengo una duda, podrian ayudarme porfavor diciendome como seleccionar la capacidad de un condensador (volts), por ejemplo se selecciona por el voltaje que utiliza el circuito, o influyen otros facores  , un ejemplo un circuito sencillo de un pedal feetback que utiliza un voltaje de nueve volts, dos resistencias una de 1k y otra de 10k un condensador de 0.5 uF y un potenciometro de 10k, de que voltaje tiene que ser el condensador?


----------



## soerok (Jun 19, 2011)

El voltaje de un capacitor tiene que ser mayor al voltaje que estés manejando, el voltaje puede ser mucho mayor al que manejes pero no inferior, si es inferior el capacitor explota jeje, eso me paso cuando arme mi primera fuente de poder en la secundaria jaja.


----------



## djwash (Jun 19, 2011)

A usar el buscador!!

Debe ser de un valor comercial superior al volteje del circuito, nunca inferior...

En ese caso 16V o 25V...

Pero se te esta escapando la capacidad...

Una leida por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-capacitores-2725/

y una buscada tambien...


----------



## rashid (Jun 19, 2011)

ok,, entonces se deben utilizar valores mas altos al voltaje del circuito,,, esto se aplica en todos los circuitos o solo en sencillos?, y si es asi se aplica el calculo que me mencionaron en circuitos grandes?  ahhh y lo de la busqueda, ya la hice durante un rato y no me daba informacion buena gracias.


----------



## soerok (Jun 19, 2011)

Eso aplica en todos los circuito, y el calculo es para fuentes de alimentación.


----------



## rashid (Jun 19, 2011)

muchas gracias por las respuestas,, me sacaron de esta duda, ahora si podre seguir avanzando!!!!!! =)


----------

